# Wanted? An Advertising Thread.



## IanSmithCSE (21 Feb 2021)

Good morning,

I have adverts enabled on this site, yes I do have an ad blocker but it is set it to allow ads here.

Every so often, and it is quite rare, I even see an interesting one. 

The problem with many advertising campaigns is that they set a cookie and if the person who clicked doesn't buy within say 30 days, then no commission is paid, or possibly if the link is shown by more than one site, then the last site gets the commission.

I have just seen one advert, for Granny Gear, and there is nothing that I will buy today, but maybe in the future.







The full link including tracking info

https://www.googleadservices.com/pagead/aclk?sa=L&ai=CDeHBugQyYKDMO7-61fAP0o6Q8AXqt5_0YM71wdutDIL1g787EAEgu4_1AWC7jsKD0AqgAZzYqrQCyAEJqQL4AqJ9T4K3PqgDAcgDSqoE3AFP0J7RwsGdKHFxk1YB2e1Bf9UDmzKtco3Z1MsGXARgfV02swmMnwzH99bsc_tng_xrU9EWGONixfZdvlmUBmXuTqfvrhZPF6-_jtu1AWRvDDpsTTZbSJLGqaYjM3CgHraFty9ELM1gE5xUk0YHExheumJxYZd6Xe_Ubp6ExTk1sHBlLvMSQX02Um-po3FkbYVFeRBoX8ThCdols9VAGlEs8k4gOOX6RCmK-oe5PbVsVQMgyp5_67WxacmEQ2JWzMPxaBvHu-9Nf4oI_jKx6JCZbYfVefB5bjeMITJxwATr7IXPnwP6BQYIJRABGAigBi6AB8yn1csBqAfw2RuoB_LZG6gHjs4bqAeT2BuoB7oGqAfulrECqAemvhuoB-zVG6gH89EbqAfs1RuoB5bYG9gHAMAICdIICQiA4YBwEAEYHoAKAZALA5gLAcgLAYAMAbgMAdgTCw&ae=1&num=1&cid=CAASPeRoaujIlGzFRMVr_yjZYbamrEHNGTorEGMNLO2qc08wAb9qNmBWxDxAHGvtuUgphXgjSdA9THlR1m_oIIg&sig=AOD64_3_gg64-2sXLtsTZ6oGNbsu8cS9GA&client=ca-pub-1326824765673722&nb=9&adurl=https://www.grannygear.co.uk/products/santa-jersey?variant=34255486025787&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIoJG4xbP67gIVP10VCB1SBwReEAEYASAJEgLa0fD_BwE

So if there was a recommended ads thread, it may be that in a couple of months time I could find the link, and CC could still get some commission.

Any thoughts anyone?

Bye

Ian


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2021)

We did have such a link on the top bar at one time..
Maybe it didn't get used?


----------



## IanSmithCSE (21 Feb 2021)

Good morning,

My thinking was that users would add only those links that they thought were interesting.

This could be slightly different to a list that the site owners think are interesting.  Is that what the old list was?

The rate that the ads shown to me change is quite high, so genuinely interesting ads may be easy to miss, though it does raise the issue of have long the link would be live.

Bye

Ian


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2021)

It was Shaun's List. All the sites, I guess, he got a referral penny from.


----------



## Jenkins (21 Feb 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> We did have such a link on the top bar at one time..
> Maybe it didn't get used?


It's in the "Shopping" section

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/c...t-us-via-commission-on-your-purchases.126629/


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Feb 2021)

Righto. I don't visit there tbh. It used to be on the top bar alongside Join Walk Run Cycle.


----------



## classic33 (21 Feb 2021)

IanSmithCSE said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have adverts enabled on this site, yes I do have an ad blocker but it is set it to allow ads here.
> 
> ...


They're adverts based on your browsing history, google provide them.


----------

